# My Life as a Teenage Bunny Owner



## xeblic (Jan 4, 2009)

1/04/09

Today I created the blog. Velvet's eye is looking better from my perspective, but still looks bad. All the bunnies are fine, a little sneezes and snotty noes, but other than that all is well. 
Tomarrow I have to go back to school, which stinks. I wisih it was summer vaction already. I enjoy staying up late, and sleeping in. Yet againg I would missing seeing my friends. Maybe school once a week........
Right now I am wacthing Star Wars, I can't rember which one. Velvet is laying beside me and my mom. My mom is taking a nap, and my dad is on the desktop. (Right now I am on my brother's laptop. It's hard to type onhis laptop.)
That is all for today. I don't care if anyone reads or post on my blog. It nice to write stuff down before I forget what happen that day. Do understand what I am saying?



~Xeblic


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 5, 2009)

I understand! Journaling (blogging) can be very satisfying.

PS.I love you, 

Mom


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 5, 2009)

Alot people blog for responses but I find it satisfying just doing it for yourself hehe. Will we be recieving pictures soon of wee velvet?


----------



## xeblic (Jan 5, 2009)

Hopefully soon!

:biggrin2:


----------



## xeblic (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's Velvet!!!
















Note: This were taken before Velvet got her owie eye.


----------



## BSAR (Jan 5, 2009)

Velvet is really cute! What breed is she?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2009)

Flemish! Good to see you on here.


----------



## xeblic (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## xeblic (Jan 5, 2009)

01/05/09

Today I had to go back to school.:grumpy:I like school, don't get me wrong! I just don't like to get up in the moring. (Like mybunnies)I prefer to sleep in, like most teenagers. Still it was nice to see my friends.

On December 27th 08 I order a book, Maximum Ride: Saving the World and Other Extreme Sports. My favourite book seires. If you have never heard of Maxiumum Ride, let me tell you a little about it. The are six kids who are 98% humans and 2% birds, but the 2% makes a big difference! They can fly and they are stronger than regular than regular humans. WARNING! The book seirsis addictive.Anyway............I got the book today! I can wait to read it!








My dad (wabbitdad12) is addicted to Rayman: Raving Rabbids. A.k.A Rabbits. I played for a little bit. Very fun. He, my dad, really enjoys the game, and the wii. I thinks he enjoys it more than anyone in my family.

Tonight I made dinner for my family. We had the following: salisbury steaks(banquet), Mash potato, and corn. (Yeah! :hyper My mom told me to make dinner, but still I like to help. Tomarrow I have to make spetthi and meatballs. More cooking.......

Anyway, that is all to tell today. Maybe more, maybe not. See ya later.

~Xeblic


----------



## xeblic (Jan 6, 2009)

1/06/09

Yesterday, I got my book, Maximum Ride. Well, it was 133 charpters and 407 pages, and I read it all less than 24 hours! Yeah! I read the book all evening, starting around 6-7 o'clock, then I stop for 15-20 minuets to do homework. After my homework was done, I read my book some more. I got don @ 10:45 p.m.I am a fast reader.:biggrin2:

While I am waiting for the money to buy Maximum Ride: The Final Warning, I decided to read Twilight.






My friend is letting me borrow her copy of the first book. I am almost done with the first chapter right now. (I readied though recess. So about 20 mins or so.) I am on page 24, Bella just saw Edmund in the cafeteria. I can't wait to see what happends!!!!!!anic::rofl::shock::biggrin2:

*NEW SUBJECT! - SCHOOL*

I have a classmate, let's call her Hope. Hope has ADHD for starters, and can be obsessive on certain things. For some reasonshe talks.....ALOT!!!! I know I am not perfect nor is anyone else, but can't stand all that talking. I knew Hope since I was in 6th, she was in 5th. The past is the past, but let's say we didn't get off on the right foot. (No fighting, just a lot of arguing. Just saying.) Anyway, she wouldn't stop talking to day, everyone tried to be patient, but I bet if the teacher wasn't there some one might of hit her. Even the teacher was getting very angry at her. I better stop before I get carried away.

Rant: OFF:rant:

I am cooking for my mom again. This time it's spaghetti and meatballs. 

STORY TIME! I got a story to tell about the meatball song, it includes my mom, wabbitmom12. When I was 4-5 year old my mom sang to me the meatball song. It was my first time hearing my mom sing the meatball song, nothing in the world could prepare me for this moment that has scared me for the rest of my life. She sang it................BADLY!!!!!! Ever since then, I can't stand the meatball song. Thanks mom just thanks.:grumpy:

Anyway, back to subject. Yeah, cooking for my mom again. I like to cook, so this is fin for me. I want to be a teacher when I grow up, maybe I can be a part-cook or something too.


Time forour fave subject. *BUNNIES!*

:bunnynurse:Recently my dad and mom are givingVelvet shots. The shots are working! Velvet's eye is getting better andbetter. Pray thatthe shots will heal her eye problem completely. My mom and dad are giving shots to Dutchess to, and it has been helping her also. Is the shots the solution to our bunny sickness?

That is all I have to say for today. Man! I had a lot to say!

~Xeblic


----------



## xeblic (Jan 7, 2009)

1/07/09

Velvet has made a remarkable recovery. She still has an owie eye, but is better than before. Same with Duchtess. Her nose is becoming less snotty.

I am still reading Twilight. I am on chapter 13, page 272. I can't wait so see what happends! My favourite character is Bella Swan. I fell like her sometimes.






Today at school we had a math quiz. I think I did pretty good at it. Have to see what I get tomorrow. I can't believe that school will be over in 5 MONTHS!!!!!! The year has gone by too fast.

~Xeblic


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 8, 2009)

The meat ball song!!! Does part it go something like this, rolled off the table, something, something, something I left my poor meatball, something, something, something lol. If that is it please post the whole song, I loved that song hehe. 

Velvet looks adorable and it's great the shots are working!

Twilights very addicting lol, have you seen the movie? 

Only 5months, yay! mine starts back up in 6 weeks :grumpy:


----------



## xeblic (Jan 9, 2009)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> The meat ball song!!! Does part it go something like this, rolled off the table, something, something, something I left my poor meatball, something, something, something lol. If that is it please post the whole song, I loved that song hehe.
> 
> Velvet looks adorable and it's great the shots are working!
> 
> ...


Yep, that is what I mean my the "Meatball Song."

I really want to see the movie! Now only if I convice my mom to take me........


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 9, 2009)

YES!! THE MEATBALL SONG!!!

It goes like this:

[align=center]On top of spaghetti,[/align]
[align=center]all covered with cheese,[/align]
[align=center]I lost my poor meatball,[/align]
[align=center]When somebody sneezed.[/align]
[align=center]It rolled off the table,[/align]
[align=center]and onto the floor,[/align]
[align=center]then my poor meatball[/align]
[align=center]rolled right out the door![/align]
[align=center]It rolled into the garden,[/align]
[align=center]and under a bush.[/align]
[align=center]Then my poor meatball[/align]
[align=center]was nothin but mush![/align]
[align=center]So if you like spaghetti,[/align]
[align=center]all covered with cheese,[/align]
[align=center]hold onto your meatball,[/align]
[align=center]if someone should sneeze![/align]
[align=center]AAAACCCCHHOOOOOOOO!!!!![/align]
[align=left]Yes, that is the song I sung to my dear, tender children, scarring them for life. I sang it loud, long, obnoxious, and off-key, until they BEGGED me to stop. And I still wouldn't.I even sang it for 'xeblic's class once, much to her embarassment. Yes, it is something that my children will remember about me until the day they die. But, that's okay. I tell them that they willfind ways to torture their own children, too.[/align]


----------



## xeblic (Jan 9, 2009)

1/09/09

:laughsmiley::yahoo::weee::bunny18arty::dancingorig::yes::bunnydance::biggrin2::dude:

It's offical! One week til I start working at my first job! I am doing consecions at basketball games!! I can't wait til the 16th. I wonder how much money I get per paycheck? Probaly not much, cause this is my first job, and I am 14. BUT WHO CARES! I GOT MY FIRST JOB!

Yesterday, I got done reading Twilight. I thought the book was really good! I can't wait to read the second one! I wonder what happends. 

Today I had finals. I am soooooo glad that finals are over. I can't believe 5 months til school is over, and then I will be going to high school when school starts. I have been this private school since I was in kindergarden, I going to miss my friends when I leave. I never went to school in a public school. I wonder what it's like???

I didn't make dinner tonite. yes I am very sad.......not really. I am glad I didn't have to make dinner. We had pizza from Cici's, and cinnamons buns. Yum! 

Velvet's eye is getting a lot better. We'll be showing her again in no time! Tiny has learned his name. I could just say "Tiny" and he will run right toward his "door" and waits for me to rub his head. I â¥ my Tiny bun. Pudge is becoming more social, she let's me pet her, but she still doesn't like to be out of her cage. Oh Pudge.

On that note I am done. Bye! 

~Xeblic


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm totally printing that off!!! I loved that song, I used to sing it in my very tuneless voice whenever we had meatballs haha. 

Congratulations on your first job! Having your own money is fab!

And YAY for Velvets eye too, It's great she's getting better.


----------



## xeblic (Jan 10, 2009)

1/10/09



Tiny saw his first snow. Me and wabbitdad12 took Tiny out side in the snow in a "bunny" pen. We figure out that Tiny doesn't like the cold snow. He still was awfully cute in the snow since he was a white fur bunny. Wabbitdad took a couple of picture of Tiny and snow.











Doesn't he look cute?

Today was really boring. So I decided to load and reload the dishwasher, fold and start a load of laundry. I was going to do more, but we went out to Subway. Still I did more work than my brother Josh.

Josh is my older brother. He is 17 years old, and a computer geek. He built his own computer, and it really powerful.(And cool!) Now he has own laptop, he bought with his birthday/Christmas money. (His birthday is on December 26th) You should see Josh. He will be on his desktop, and he is also on his laptop. I call Josh the "Modern Day Caveman" cause he is ALWAYS on his computer downstairs. I bet if we had a bathroom and a kitchen downstairs, I will never see Josh again. The one good thing about having a computer geek brother is that if something wrong with the computer, he'll know how to fix it. 

Our Christmas tree is down. Finally! So there was an empty corner in our living room. Wabbitdad found an old t.v. stand and put it there. He found a t.v. and put in on the stand. Then he hook the wii to the t.v. So now we have a t.v. to watch, and a t.v. to play the wii on. 

That is all. 6 days til I start my job!:biggrin2:

~Xeblic


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2009)

No offense to your parents but I am having more fun reading your blog.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you.

*Darn it! I accidentally replied as my dad.*

~Xeblic


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2009)

*Your Dad replies as your mom. Your mom as your dad.*

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Thank you.
> 
> *Darn it! I accidentally replied as my dad.*
> 
> ~Xeblic


----------



## xeblic (Jan 11, 2009)

I hate when that happends.


----------



## xeblic (Jan 11, 2009)

1/11/08



I went to church today. It was kinda nice, being that I am the only girl sometimes. 98% of my Sunday school/ Youth group is made out of boys. I don't mind, it made me feel like I was in 7th grade again. Last school year, there was four of us, three boys, and one girl. ME! The boys were loud and distributive at times. Boys, why do they have to be so loud?

For Christmas and my birthday, I got movie compounds. I decided to use them today. My mom, Josh, and I went to see Marley & Me. Good movie! See it! I cry a little, but my mom......bawled.

After the movie we went to Kroger to get grocers. Somehow we spent over $60, and we didn't buy much! I wonder how that happends? Maybe cause there are two very hungry teenagers in the house.:biggrin2:

When I watched Marley & Me, it reminded of my dog Charlie ALOT! Charlie is a crocker spaniel-pointer mix, and he weights over 50 lbs. This dog is a wonder dog. Let's walk down memory lane, shall we? Charlie swollen a chicken leg whole, ate 5lbs of chocolate bars, he ate the stuffing out of the couch we only had for a couple of months, eats bunny poop whenever he is in the bunny room, and one time he ate a WHOLE package of OREO. Gosh! I wonder how he survived that all. Here is a couple pictures ofCharlie














Not much else to say really. Bye!

~Xeblic


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 11, 2009)

Charlie sounds like one remarkable dog!
I love that last picture of your dad, by the way  Did you take the picture? Cuddling that huge dog and watching TV. Charlie looks very comfy!

Hope you meet lots of interesting new people in highschool... maybe no vampires D) but I'm sure someone exciting and new will pop up... It's a big change, isn't it?
I'm also enjoying your blog a LOT! Very interesting and entertaining!:biggrin2:


----------



## xeblic (Jan 12, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Charlie sounds like one remarkable dog!
> I love that last picture of your dad, by the way  Did you take the picture? Cuddling that huge dog and watching TV. Charlie looks very comfy!
> 
> Hope you meet lots of interesting new people in highschool... maybe no vampires D) but I'm sure someone exciting and new will pop up... It's a big change, isn't it?
> I'm also enjoying your blog a LOT! Very interesting and entertaining!:biggrin2:


Charlie is a very interesting dog. He is about 3 years old, and he still acts like a puppy. I did take the picture Charlie and my dad. My dad found out if Charlie is growling. Just rub his tummy, he will stop growling, and enjoys the tummy rub.

I am very lucky! I am going to the same high school with my cousins. I have three cousins that go there. The weird thing is each of our birthdays are 7 months a part. My cousin Joardain b.day is Febuary, Mine b.day is September, and my cousin Tori is April of next year. Weird huh?

I also have friends from the school I go to now, that go there too. But it's nice to make new friends. I promise I won't make any vampire friends. biggrin2

I am glad that you are enjoying my blog. JadeIcing said the similar thing too.


----------



## swanlake (Jan 12, 2009)

high school can be fun. I personally did not have a good experience, but thats a whole other story. I would suggest joining a club or sport, as it is a GREAT way to meet friends!

I am just like you, lol, i read books in no time! i LOVE fantasy books, they are my favorite. One book that i love is called Crown Duel. its actually two books in one, and is really good.

oh and good luck on your job! jobs can be fun....and sometimes not! your job sounds like a fun one though .

oh and i know what you mean about boys, i work in a bike shop with all guys, me being the only girl and sometimes you just can't help but wonder about them...:dude:


----------



## xeblic (Jan 13, 2009)

1/12/09

Today we had gym. We just had basketball stuff and that was about it other than stretching. We have to do a science fair projects, and I don't like that! I am running out of projects to do.Hopefully this is my last science fair ever! *Crossing fingers*

Hope kept on annoying me, and my bff Justice. I want to hit her sooooo badly! But I can't. I would get in trouble with her and everyone else. :grumpy:Well, at least she is making me practice my self control, and patience.

This Saturday is my youth group parents/game night. We usually have a life size game board, and us teens are the "pawns." I feel so used!!!biggrin2 Game nite is very fun, I can't wait til Saturday.

Miss Velvet is acting like her old blue attitude self. I am so glad that she is better. I hope we can show her soon. The shots are also helping Dutchess, I see her more and more out of little tent in her cage. She seems more active since she has been getting the shots.


Thursday or next Tuesday we are having a guy talk about hygiene. I never want to her that subject again. Last year we had a billion hygiene speeches, because of the guys. This year we are having speeches about hygiene from our teacher and Principal. Now we are getting a speech about hygiene from a total stranger? I am already embarrass about speech of hygiene from people I know, I think I am going to die of embarrassment when I get it from a stranger! Again I say, I DO NOT WANT TO HEAR ANOTHER SPEECH OF HYGIENE AGAIN!!!!



That is all to say. 3 days til I start my job! Good nite.

:bed:

~Xeblic


----------



## xeblic (Jan 14, 2009)

1/14/09

Youth group was canceled with all the snow. I was sorta glad when I heard that tonight's club was canceled. I hope they don't cancel game night!

I hope school is canceled tomorrow or Tuesday. One of those days is when the guy talks to us(my class) about hygiene. I use deodorant, and I take showers every day. I always change my socks, and I don't where my clothes twice unless I really need to. So can I be excused from the hygiene speech? Please?

My mom made homemade chicken noodle soup, and homemade bread. YUMMY! Then I made OREO pudding.(The cookies. Not our bunny.) This was one of the best dinners we had in a LONG time.

I showed my mom, wabbitmom, how to put post pictures on RO. It took us a few minutes, but now you should see more pictures on RO from Wabbitmom. 

Weather Forecast for Indiana:

Thursday: Below 0 degrees/ Cold

Friday: Can't tell. Thermometer broken.

Saturday: Frostbite/ frozen car doors

That's the rest of the week's forecast for Indiana!

Yeah in Indiana, it's super freezing! It me a long time before I could feel my toes again. It was so cold in my dad's car, that there were ice in the INSIDE of the windows!!!! I wish I was somewhere else that is warmer!!!! If you live in Texas or somewhere warm, I envy you.


That is all to say. 2 DAYS TIL I START MY JOB!!!!:bunnydance:

~Xeblic


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi! New to reading your blog. It's interesting! I think it's so funny and wonderful that your whole family is on this forum. :biggrin2:My dad doesn't know what a computer is and my mom thinks that you can substitute the word "email" for "gmail" as a verb just because she has a gmail account. As in, "I gmailed you yesterday. Did you get my gmail?" :laugh:

Have you finished Twilight? I finished it last week. I am halfway into Book 2 "New Moon". I think I want to read all of the books in the saga before watching the movie. I don't want the movie to "ruin" it for me. 

I love the pics of Tiny in the snow. Adorable!!


----------



## xeblic (Jan 15, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Hi! New to reading your blog. It's interesting! I think it's so funny and wonderful that your whole family is on this forum. :biggrin2:My dad doesn't know what a computer is and my mom thinks that you can substitute the word "email" for "gmail" as a verb just because she has a gmail account. As in, "I gmailed you yesterday. Did you get my gmail?" :laugh:
> 
> Have you finished Twilight? I finished it last week. I am halfway into Book 2 "New Moon". I think I want to read all of the books in the saga before watching the movie. I don't want the movie to "ruin" it for me.
> 
> I love the pics of Tiny in the snow. Adorable!!



I am glad that you are enjoying my blog.

:roflmao:

"email" "gmail" LOL! My mom does that sometimes, and my friends who have gmail, say that to me. "Hey, I gmailed you yesterday. Did you get it?" I wonder why people say "gmail" isntead of "email."

Yeah,I have finished read Twilight. Now, I NEED to read the next one, and I really want to see the movie. I am trying to convince my mom to take me to see it, but she a little "iffy" about the movie including vampires. I get though to her eventually.

Tiny was very cute in the snow, poor bunny didn't like it.


----------



## xeblic (Jan 15, 2009)

1/15/09

inkbouce::highfive::yes::dancingorig:arty::rofl::bow:nod:woohoo:bunny18:laughsmiley::clapping::yahoo::big wink:

NO SCHOOL TODAY! NO SCHOOL TOMORROW! NO SCHOOL MONDAY TOO!

I â¥ snow! My school has no school today, no school tomorrow, and monday too! God has answerd my prayers.ray:Yesterday I was like PLEASE PLEASE no school tomorrow(today.) I have sorta of a 5 day weekend. Now I can stay up late and sleep in! 

Today, not much happend. I slept in, stayed in my pj's till 2, 3 in the afternoon. I went to Pottery Shottery. What you do there is pick out pottery to paint, and you paint it. Then in a week or so, it's done. It takes a week because they glazed it. It make your pottery look fancy. I did a box thingy, and my mom is doing a plate.( She is not done with it yet.)

When me and my mom were done at Potter Shottery, we ate Taco Bell. YUM! When we were there, I notice cute guys my age there waiting for their food. I didn't bother, we'll never meet again. 

I am done. I am going to play Sims 2 now. Maybe I'll add more later.

~Xeblic


P.s. Now my blog has 2 pages.


----------



## swanlake (Jan 15, 2009)

I think you should have gone and talked to the boys! who knows if you will see them again.

When I was in disney world, I got a hot german guys email, I knew I would never see him again, but I did it anyways! :dude:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 15, 2009)

*xeblic wrote: *


> "email" "gmail" LOL! My mom does that sometimes, and my friends who have gmail, say that to me. "Hey, I gmailed you yesterday. Did you get it?" I wonder why people say "gmail" isntead of "email."
> 
> Yeah,I have finished read Twilight. Now, I NEED to read the next one, and I really want to see the movie. I am trying to convince my mom to take me to see it, but she a little "iffy" about the movie including vampires. I get though to her eventually.
> 
> Tiny was very cute in the snow, poor bunny didn't like it.



I don't know about anyone else but "gmail" is a noun. It is never to be used in replacement of the verb "email"! 

I was in the middle of playing final fantasy iii on my Nintendo DS when my friend finished Twilight and practically shoved the book down my throat. I had to finish my game before I started a new book and she would obsessively email and call me asking if I started to read it. Well I finally did and I was hooked. It's not weird and vampirey like I thought it would be. You should tell wabbitmom that it's all a very new and cool love story. Kind of like Romeo and Juliet When I was near the end of the book, I had to ask my friend to give me the 2nd book. She said she lent it to another friend who is a slow reader. :grumpy:I finished it on that Friday. I couldn't stand it. I went and bought New Moon on Saturday. I will probably finish it this weekend. That reminds me, I gotta ask her to bring me book #3 on Monday so I don't fall off the edge of my seat!

I think one of the first online bunnies I ever read about online made me fall in love with bunnies. His name was Oolong and he was a bunny that lived in north Japan. He was so cute. He would go running in the snow all the time. He was a gorgeous bunny who lived a big full life. His owner blogged about him a lot. But I don't read Japanese :?


----------



## xeblic (Jan 17, 2009)

1/17/09

All afternoon and evening I was at my Grandma and Grandpa's house. I was playing the gamecube with my cousin Patrick when my mom told me that they post pon the game til Monday. So 2 days til I start working.

Cousin Tori, Cousin Patrick, and I spent a night at their (Grandma and Grandpa) house. It was nice. My video game addict cousin Patrick brought his gamecube and wii to their house. My cousin Tori and I played the wii while my cousin Patrick played his wii. After awhile we got our pj's on and watched Kong Fo Panda. 

In the moring, we had eggs and toast, and bacon. For lunch, we had grilled cheese and grilled peanut butter. I â¥ Grandma's cooking!!!

We had our family fun nite for our youth group. It was FUN!!! We played carpet ball, played the wii, and we had snacks. Which was yummy! (Not as good as Grandma's. )

That's all to say really. 

~Xeblic
2 days til I work


----------



## xeblic (Jan 20, 2009)

1/19/09

Today I start working at the cossions. It was fun! I met new people......and a cute guy. His name was Tanner Lung. (Hehe lung.) He has brown hair and really blue eye. I hope he works on 23rd with me again. Oh man! Is he cute!!!

This was the things I need basically:

Fill the popcorn boxes, Clean the pop mechine(don't ask), will the pop mechine with water bottles, wash dishes, get pop for costumers, get popcorn for the costomers, and take 24 20oz pop bottles to another cosssecion stand(what a long walk! My fingers hurted for along time. It wasn't to bad. Tanner had to go with me!:biggrin2, and lastly talked to my new friends when it was slow. I am not tired, but my feet hurt!

Other than working, my day was DULL. Not much out of the ordinary. Watch tv, do dishes, and be on the internet. Exciding isn't? NOT! 

School starts tomorrow.:tears2::sad::scared::bawl:anic::sigh:

Can't start next year or something? Or at least let it be summer vaction next week? I love to say up late and sleep in! *Sigh* At least I had a 5 day weekend. I wish it was longer.

~Xeblic

*1st day of work!*


----------



## xeblic (Jan 25, 2009)

1/25/09

Wow! I haven't updated in a while!:shock:

First of, I worked on Saturday. Tanner wasn't working that day, I was disappointed. When I signed in, Julie(one of my bosses) gave me my 1st paycheck!!!!

:dancingorig:

I get about $17 per paycheck. Not to bad since I am new and 14. My bro Josh works there too. Since he has been working there longer than I have, he gets about $20/$25 per paycheck.

Velvet's eye is getting better, the fur around her eyes are growing back. I think we can show her again, but I am not so sure! We can definitely tell that she is back to her old self, and now we can tell if she isn't feeling too good. When she is sick, she lovey dovey, and let's us stick our fingers in her cage. Her normal self is like....attitude, Territorial, bitey, and queen bee-ish.

*I FOUND MY WALLET! *I lost it around October/November! Yesterday, I was hungry for candy, and I notice my candy from Halloween. I thought "I know this candy might be old, but I REALLY want some candy. Let's see what I have left." I stuck my hand in the bag, nothing. But I noticed something heavy, in the outer pocket. I decided to see what it was, and I am glad I did. Again I stuck my hand in, and *POOF! *There was my wallet. Weird, huh?

There is a guy in my youth group named Sam, and I think he has a crush on me. Or did he just wants to know me better.......? ANYWAY! We talked a little, and we laughed some. We get a long GREAT! He asked me if I had any siblings, and I told him about Jeff and Josh. He told me he has 6 sisters. It felt like he wanted to say more, but did. To me, Sam is a mystery.

Nothing else to say really.

~Xeblic


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Any moneyis good money! So you like your job than?


----------



## xeblic (Jan 28, 2009)

I love my job. Last Friday, we had left over popcorn boxes, (at least 10 boxes) , and I took them home! I love my popcorn.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 29, 2009)

I am so glad you like your job. At your age finding a job isn't easy so when you like it is something you should hold on to.


----------



## xeblic (Jun 14, 2009)

06/14/09

XEBLIC IS BACK!!!!!!!

Hi ya'll! Sorry for my disappearance. I got busy, and had not found the time to log on.

Let me get you up to speed:

1) *I graduate from 8th at Redeemer Community School (RCCS)
*Yes, I now I am a high schooler. At my graduation, I gave a speech. :biggrin2: My teacher, Miss Winklemen, said it was the funniest speech she ever heard. I even wore a dress to my 8th graduation!!!!:scared: *PICTURES!
!!! *I also got money too! I got $95! With that I bought a 4g black zune, a digital camera, and a 4g memory card for my camera.
*



* 





2) *Mom(wabbitmom12) and Dad's(wabbitdad12) 25th Anniversery.

:yahoo:

*3)*I am babysitting
*Every Thursday and Friday I am babysitting. I get $80 per week. :bunnydance: I babysit two kids, named McKeena and Johnathan. Johnathan is deathly shy, he just feeds himself(when I am not looking), stays in his parents room and plays his PSP. McKeena is a girl with TONS of energy. She likes to play outside and play board games.

4) *I am going to camp
*Yes, I am. I promise I'll bring pictures(WITH MY NEW DIGITAL CAMERA!!!!!!!!!!!) I go to WOL(Word of Life) camp in Schroon Lake, New York. I leave on the 3rd of July and don't come back til the 12th of July. The camp is located on an ISLAND that is in the middle of camp.

5)* I am going to a public school anic:
*I have gone to Redeemer Community since I was in kindergarden. Redeemer is a small christian private school. My parent's can't afford it anymore, so I am going to public school. I am scared about going to public school. (Please pray for me. ray But it is not all bad. Like there is no dress code at my new school arty0002:, i can wear jeans :dancingorig:, and my cousins (that i am close too) go there too :yahoo:!

6) *I am playing soccer starting in July
*My counsular and I thought it would be good if I made new friends that will go to my new school. So mom and I signed me up for Concord Youth Soccer. I like to play soccer, and I am KINDA good at it too. Pratice starts in July, but I don't know when. 

That is all. I may rember more, but that is all.
XEBLIC OUT!

~Xeblic


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 14, 2009)

1. Congratulations on your graduation! You look beautiful in your dress. I think you made smart purchases with your graduation money.

2. Yayyy! 25 years is NOTHING to sneeze at! It is awesome that your parents have been with each other for so long.

3. $80 is a good chunk of money for 2 days of babysitting a week. I remember a similar job I had in 8th-9th grade, but it was 5 days a week for $20. Completely not worth it. I gave up the job when the kids spilled mustard on the carpet and lied to their parents saying I did it. 

4. Have fun at camp! Have you ever read Dilly's Summer Camp Diary? It's a picture book, of a journal a girl kept at camp. She's younger than you are, but it really is inspiring to make you want to keep a journal when you're away. You should look for it. Especially since you're such a good reader...and an interesting writer, as well!

[align=center]






[align=left]5. I will keep you in my thoughts as you start public school. I switched from Catholic school to public school when I entered 6th grade. I did enjoy not having to wear uniforms anymore. It did seem much much bigger. I found a nice friend right away though, and it turned out to be a really good thing. It's good that your cousins are going with you.

6. My son is entering 7th grade this year and will be playing soccer for his school team. I hope you enjoy the team and make many friends at your school that way! 

Great journal, keep it up! (add more bunny photos  we all love those!)
[/align][/align]


----------



## xeblic (Jun 15, 2009)

i'll make sure to add some. 
And thank you. I hope you'll future posts.


----------



## xeblic (Jun 15, 2009)

Quick Post:

I went into the bunny room and saw that Sweetie's cage door was closed. So I opened it and she hopped right out. The thing that surprised me was that she hopped into the nesting box and feed her little ones. 

I gave her a couple minuets alone to feed. When I checked on her, the three little babies had ping-pong bellies.


----------



## xeblic (Jun 16, 2009)

06/16/09

Today I went to the flea market with my Aunt Cindy, Cousin Jordain, Mom, and my other aunts. (I cant never remember their names.:blushan: My mom has TOO many aunts and uncles.) My mom bought me sunglasses, and it is very hard to find sunglasses that don't make me dizzy or like I am wearing my mom's glasses. She also bought me a pretty black necklace. Thanks mom! :thanks: 
We were there for 2 hours and boy do my feet hurt! urpletongue At the flea market, I keep on get bump into. I felt like this "smiley." ->:bump

Yesterday, I went to my Cousin Patrick's game. I was not to thrill about it to tell you the truth. It was not all bad, my cousin Tori and her friend Natasha were there. WE HAD A BLAST!arty0002:

UPDATE ON MY TWILIGHT READING:








I finally got New Moon and Eclipse. I read New Moon on a trip with my church in.....I think March.....or was it May? Anyway that was a three hour drive with a van FULL of noisy boys. I read Eclipse in two days. If I had more free time, I would've read it in one day.

MY DIGITAL CAMERA CAME TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:rofl: :bunnydance: :hyper: inkbouce: :yes: :bunny18 :bunnyheart :weee: :laughsmiley: :spintongue
I am soooooooooooo happy! There is going to be more random photos and bunny photos on my blog. And it will be easier to take photos on my trip to New York. (17 more days! :scared I still have to wait for my 4g memory card for it.:waiting:

Random blurb: I don't know why I am using so many smiles in my post today. Oh well.  Darn! I used another smiley!

I just learned that my older brother Jeff's car got broken in to last nite. Don't feel to bad for him. He left his car UNLOCKED and left his wallet in his car too.(His wallet was in the front seat.) Jeff!:nonono: When will you learn? Lucky nothing from his wallet was gone. The only thing that was stolen was a couple CDs and change. Thank God! ray: Jeff is uspossed to leave for Basic Training on the 29th of this month. Oh! My brother Jeff is in the Air Force. I rember when Paige, his girlfriend, moved to Fort Wayne for college, and Jeff became a love sick puppy for awhile. It was so cute! :bunnyheart I wonder if Jeff leaves for basic traing for 2 months if Paige will become a love sick puppy too?:? Jeff's basic traing camp thingy is in Texas. :scared:

That is all. I think...... 

~Xeblic


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 16, 2009)

Kristin, 

I edited your brother's full name out of your blog post today. It's just not a good idea to put full names into online posts  I hope you understand. It sounds like you're looking forward to this summer! I can't wait to see your photos! 

Minda


----------



## xeblic (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah that is understandable.


----------



## xeblic (Jun 21, 2009)

06/20/09

I have good news and bad new about my 4g memory card.
Good: It came!:time:
Bad: It does not work with my digital camera. 

I am angry X) that it does not work with my digital camera. I payed my $15 for it, and I can't get a refund cause I ordered it online. Oh well. :dunno

On the upside, my mom and I went to Walgreen today. I found a 2g memory card for 50% off! :yahoo: I got a $20 memory card for $10.

I am having fun taking photos with my digital camera. By request, I took photos of each of the rabbits (even the baby bunnies.) I told my dad this and he said "We got photos of each the rabbits." And I said "But I want to take photos with _*My*_ camera. .......... then there was silence. :lookaround (I think I won that discussion. :biggrin2

I had a request for more bunny photos. I am here to fulfill that request. Here are our rabbits(a.k.a. my dad's midlife crisis.)

I can't believe I am going to camp in 13(or is it 12 :?) days! I dislike that we, the youth group, are leaving for camp near 4th of July. The camp had fireworks last year, but they weren't good. Whiles I was watching the fireworks last year, I got REALLY homesick. I almost cried. :cry2 I missed the traditions that we do on 4th of July. I missed playing with my cousin while waiting for the firework show to start, eating hot dogs, the glow sticks, talking to the relatives, eating 4th of July cookies, going home and have our own firework show, going with my brother josh to the store and by fireworks on clearance and having our own firework show just the two of us, and watching the fireworks in Indiana. :sigh: I'll miss the traditions when I watch the fireworks at camp. I â¥ traditions that my family does on the holidays.

Here is the photos of our masters:
Velvet





MooMoo





*Pudge(my bunny)





*Nibbles





Skippey Doo





Dutchess





*Baby (my bunny)





*Carmel





Titian(The father of the babies)





Oreo





Sweetie(the mother of the babies)





Thumper





Tiny





Rudy





Blueberry





Sweetie's baby(The smallest one is my fave )





Wow! It's late. Nite!
:bed:

~Xeblic


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 21, 2009)

Yay! Gorgeous photos! My favorite is the one of Sweetie.  She looks ready to jump into your lap.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 21, 2009)

_XEBLIC WROTE:_

"I missed the traditions that we do on 4th of July. I missed playing with my cousin while waiting for the firework show to start, eating hot dogs, the glow sticks, talking to the relatives, eating 4th of July cookies, going home and have our own firework show, going with my brother josh to the store and by fireworks on clearance and having our own firework show just the two of us, and watching the fireworks in Indiana. :sigh: I'll miss the traditions when I watch the fireworks at camp. I â¥ traditions that my family does on the holidays."


We always do have fun, don't we? :USA:

We will miss you this year! Maybe we can have a fireworks display of our own the weekend before you leave-?
:magicwand:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 21, 2009)

So now that you have your own camera does that mean I get more pictures? Your dad doesn't post enough!


----------



## xeblic (Jun 21, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> So now that you have your own camera does that mean I get more pictures? Your dad doesn't post enough!


Sure. Why not. My digital camera can also take video. 

So maybe I'll make a couple of videos of the rabbits.


----------



## xeblic (Jun 26, 2009)

06/25/09

I am angry at my brother Jeff. Since he is leaving for basic training and is not able to use his cell, he decided to cancel his line. I am on his plan see, and he payes the bills. I am very thankful for him doing so. He can be a nice brother. I didn't know that he wasn't going to pay the bill this month. If someone else was on your plan, and you weren't be able to pay the bill, wouldn't you tell that person that the bill wasn't getting payed that month?

Well, Jeff didn't do that. I had to figure it out the hard way. I wanted to send a text to my friend Jared cause I haven't talk to him in awhile. So I typed up the text and pressed "send." I waited and waited and waited and waited, but it wouldn't send. I was thinking "What the....?" I opened my phone(my phone was closed while it was "sending"), and it disappeared pessary. Then later on, I found out from my other brother Josh that Jeff wasn't going to pay the bill. JEFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That butt. :X



On a HAPPIER note, I swam today. :biggrin2:But the water was COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD! I swam with one of the kids I babysitt McKeena. We went home at 2pm, and then as soon we sat down on the couch and began watching tv. Her cousin came over and invited her to swim at the same pool. So she got up and went over. Johnathan was at wresting campshocktil 2:30pm, but as soon he came home. He put on his swimming trunks, andhe went to thepool. So I had the house for the rest of the day. :yes: I would of come and swim too, but the water was too cold for me. :biggrin2:



I can't believe that I am leaving for camp in 1 WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock2:The drivers are taking us, my youth group, to see Niagra Falls. I promise I'll take photos. I'll make a special blog only about my camp experince. I just hope........no I PRAY that the trip to and from New York was better than last year. About 15 or 18 people cramped into a 12 passanger van makes the trip less fun. 

Wow. It's midnite right now over here. I'll go to bed. Nite.

~Xeblic


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 28, 2009)

*I think some cards need to be formatted before they will work in the camera. I think that they can be formatted from some cameras, check the settings. If not do u laptop with a card reader in it?? If so see if the computer finds the card if so try formatting from the computer.

That's great that you found a new card cheap. 

I hope you enjoy your trip.

Rebecca

xeblic wrote: *


> 06/20/09
> 
> I have good news and bad new about my 4g memory card.
> Good: It came!:time:
> ...


----------



## xeblic (Jul 24, 2009)

06/24/09

Camp Blog

I have been back in Indiana since the 12th, but I haven't felt like posting about camp.

Camp was had it moments. There was times where I wish I was home, and there were other times were I was glad I was away from home.

We stop at McDonald's on are way to New York. I was waiting in line, and my friend Sam was behind me. He tapped on my shoulder and I said "What?" "Look! Look there!" he whispered to me. I looked where he pointed. There was another guy that was wearing the same pair of shoes he is. "So what? If he is wearing the same pairs of shoes that you are?" "He might noticed and talk to me about how we have the same pair of shoes!" my friend Sam exclaimed. Sam was freaking out that someone was wearing the same pair of shoes he was. And the funny part is the guy never noticed that he and Sam were wearing the same pair of shoes. *I thought that was a girl thing to worry that someone else is wearing the same pair of shoes that you are? :?

*We where in Ohio and I was reading Breaking Dawn. I was in my reading bubble*. My friend Carl started taking to me, so I stopped reading. After awhile friend Carl said "Did you know that Joel has been reading over your shoulder?" I turned and found that my friend Joel was reading the page I stopped on. *So the rest of the trip, Joel and I read Breaking Dawn together til we got close to the church. *When I am REALLY into a book I go into my "reading bubble." That means if you tried to call me, you have yell my name several times before I get out of my reading bubbles.

*On Thursday(9th), I saw that my friends Carl and Joel were waiting for their ice cream. I snuk behind my friend Carl and sorta shouted "Whatcha getting?" And boy did my friend Carl jump! Joel saw me but didn't say anything. Carl was so scared! Joel and I teased Carl about that for the rest of the day. *I enjoy scaring the boys. At lest make them jump. *

Later day, Sam, Carl, Joel, and I were waiting for our ice cream. (The boys ordered before me.) So we waited and 10 min. after I ordered later, a ice cream girl shouted "Kristin, chocolate milkshake!" I walked back to the boys and Sam said "I have been waiting for my Chocolate Cookie Dough Ice cream for 25 min. and you ordered AFTER me and you get yours before me!" I replied "And watch, you get yours last of all of us." Sure enough, Joel got his before Sam, and Carl got before Sam. And Sam was UPSET! lol Finally, Sam got his after 45 min. of waiting. *One of my favourite memories of camp.

*That is all that I can rember from camp.

~Xeblic
(Pictures and VIDEOS[!!!] will be posted next post.)


----------



## xeblic (Jul 24, 2009)

Pics of Camp on my facebook


Video: Fire! 

[flash=320,256]http://www.facebook.com/v/1165532665985[/flash]

Video: Wepon of Choice: A book (my book!)

[flash=320,256]http://www.facebook.com/v/1165533266000[/flash]

Video: The Sleeping Bag Fight

[flash=320,256]http://www.facebook.com/v/1168030928440[/flash]

Video: Joel's Video

[flash=320,256]http://www.facebook.com/v/1168046768836[/flash]


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 25, 2009)

*xeblic wrote: *


> *I thought that was a girl thing to worry that someone else is wearing the same pair of shoes that you are? :?
> 
> *


You'd be surprised... especially if it's sneakers. Some guys just treasure their sneakers.


----------



## xeblic (Jul 30, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *xeblic wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *I thought that was a girl thing to worry that someone else is wearing the same pair of shoes that you are? :?
> ...


Actually I am. lol


----------



## xeblic (Jul 31, 2009)

07/30/09

OMG! JULY IS ALMOST OVER! If July is over and it becomes August........THAT MEANS SCHOOL IS STARTING SOON!!!!!!!!!!:scared: NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It can't be true!:lalalala: Someone is pulling a joke on me! I don't want to school to start! Can we extend summer vaction please??? I am *so *nervous about starting at the new school! I havent know what my classes are! I only know a few people! :cry1:Why does summer have to end? WHY?!

My first soccer practice was today. I am so sore! I ack all over! After pratice was over, I feel like fainting. faintI guess I am out of shape. My soccer jersey is ORANGE! I was afraid it was going to be pink! :shockF.Y.I. I don't like the color pink.) My number is 2! At the end of practice, our soccer team gave our two male coaches nicknames. One of them is Coach Billy Bob(cause his nick name was Albama) and the other was Coach G-Wood(His name is GoodWood[or something like that.])

Other than that(I have posted) not much happend today. 

Here are some pics:



























Enjoy! ;-)

Nite! eace

~Xeblic


----------



## xeblic (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 2, 2009)

aww there so cute


----------



## xeblic (Aug 8, 2009)

08/08/09



Yesterday was my last day of babysitting Johnathan and Mckenna. I don't know when I am going to babysit them again, but I hope soon. I miss those kids. :cry4:

I had two games so far(in soccer.) My team lost both games, but we always mange to get at least one goal each game. The first game, we got 1 goal. The second game, we got 3 goals! :yahoo: I always forget how many goals the other team get each game, but I always know it's more goals than us.

Last night, my mom and I went to see Julie & Julia. Great moive! If you haven't seen it yet, you should go see it! 

During the moive, I got sick and felt like upchuck awoodchuck.:yuck (If you want to know what I mean, send me a pm.) Luckly, I didn't until I got home. 

Now, I am sick. I usally only get sick once or twice during the year. So I hopeing(sp?), that I won't get sick for the rest of the year. I feel icky. I don't think I am going to my game today, but who knows. I may be better by than.

~Xeblic


----------

